# Ladezeiten von AA Akku-Batterien berechnen



## TCPip2k (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo! Ich möchte die richtigen Ladezeiten für meine Akkus berechnen.
Leider haben die Ergebnisse bei Google mir Formeln geliefert, mit denen ich auf unmögliche Ergebnisse komme (225 Stunden )


Was ich aufladen will:

*4x* AA Batterie HyCell POWER Solution* 2700mAh


*Mein Ladegerät:

*Compit FX 200 Schnell-Lader FX 200: Amazon.de: Elektronik

*Daten des Ladegeräts:



> NiCd/NiMH CHARGER
> 
> Input: 230V ~ /50Hz/38mA/7.2W
> Output: 1-4x1.5V=/0.05/0.3A
> Output: 1-2x9V=/12mA


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2016)

Normalerweise schalten die Geräte automatisch ab, wenn der Akku voll ist.


----------



## Markus_P (30. Juni 2016)

0,3 A Ladestrom
2,7 Ah Kapazität = 2,7 / 03 = 9 Stunden


----------



## fotoman (30. Juni 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Normalerweise schalten die Geräte automatisch ab, wenn der Akku voll ist.


Normalerweise würde ich von einem "Schnell-Lader" auch erwarten, dass er die Akkus nicht mit nur 300 mA lädt.

Wobei die Rechnung nur theoretischer Natur ist und die Zeit nur gelten würde, wenn die Akkus vor dem Laden nahezu leer wären.

Dazu sind das zwar Typ 2700mAh Akkus, die aber selber nach Hersteller eher 2400mAh Akkus sind. Bei einer Angabe von "min. 2400 mAh" würde ich nicht mit mehr nutzbarer (und damit auch wieder ladbarer) Kapazität rechnen, eher mit bedeutend weniger, falls sie annähernd so alt sind wie das Ladegerät.
HyCell | Power Solutions -  NiMH Akku Mignon AA Typ 2700 (min. 2400mAh) 4er Blister - Akkus & Batterien

Wie man solche Akkus heutzutage noch kaufen kann, wenn Eneloops mit der selben Kapazität gerade mal einen Euro mehr kosten (oder Markenlose nur 3-4 Euro), wüsste ich nicht. Geht es um echte Hochstromanwendung, wird man wohl auch eher Markenakkus nehmen.


----------



## Gerstag (1. Juli 2016)

Mmhh,

Sicher das dieses Ladegerät auch eine Peak abschaltung hat ? Was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe ist diese PDF Anleitung dazu:
https://www.monacor.dk/import/media/FLE/fx200.pdf

Hier wird nichts von einer Abschaltung erwähnt, in der Anleitung steht sogar das man die Ladezeit selbst berechnen sollte und nach dieser die Akkus zu entfernen sind. Ganz schöner Schrott das Teil. Würde auch die geringe Ladung mit 300mA erklären, da macht das so schnell nix wenn der Akku mal ein Stündchen länger geladen wird.

Die Formel ist:

Kapazität / Ladestrom x 1,3 = Macht bei deinen Akkus:

2700 / 300 x 1,3 = 11,7 ca. 12 Std


----------

